# Bild in Video Einfügen?



## Mastermind_X (13. Oktober 2009)

Hi liebe Comunity!,
ich überlege schon seit langem wie ich bei z.b diesem Video hier den kopf gewißermasen "ersetzen" zu lassen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE8143xbVKc
Wenn ihr ein Tutorial hättet oder wüsstet wie mann das macht in z.b Sony Vegas 9 oder so wäre echt geil!
Mfg
Mastermind_X


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Ne Menge Arbeit. Also.. Ein komplettes Tutorial kann ich Dir nicht bieten.

Erstmal brauchst Du den Kopf, ausgeschnitten mit Maske/Alphakanal, zB aus Photoshop. Dann schaust Du mal, wie in Vegas9 die Video/Bilddaten in der Timeline oder in einem Eigenschaftenfenster mit sogenannten Keyframes verschoben werden. Damit hättest Du alles, was Du brauchst.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (15. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Vegas9 das kann aber normalerweise würde ich sowas über ein Tracking realisieren. Also du läßt von einer Trackingsoftware bestimmte Objekte, hier einen Kopf verfolgen und legst die erzeugten Keyframes dann auch die Timeline deines neuen Kopfes.

Viele Grüße


----------

